# Diet needs in depth help



## evolution (Sep 12, 2004)

Hey all, ok i guess i should start with my stats if anyone can help me.

Im 19, 6ft 1ish, 93-95kg > 105-109lbs, not sure about my current BF % but its pretty low. I would say iam curruently around the level in the picture below, minus a good 15-20lbs of overal muscle.







but i ultimately want to gain more lean muscle not a whole lot more i would like to reach the 240lb mark and become alot more ripped when i choose, im looking to enter competitions as ive been told by a number of people on my personal trainer course (here in england) to go for it.

Ultimate goal:





If anyone could give me some help, tips or even a dietary plan i would appreciate it BIG TIME!!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2004)

You should start here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

Read and learn then come up with a plan.  When you are ready you can post your diet and we can critique it for you


----------



## evolution (Sep 12, 2004)

Thanks for the reply and help, any chance i can give you a private message you with quick questions regarding the build up of a better diet plan, if i get lost in the enourmous amount of info?

Thanks again


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2004)

Please post your questions in this diet and nutrition forum so everyone can provide their help and advice


----------



## evolution (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks again jodi, any chance though you could give me a base to which i could build a diet plan around, i have clean diet now but i want to really rip up and cut my BF % and im not 100% sure where to start or what foods to use. If you could possibly give me an example plan or summit that would be a great help.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 13, 2004)

It's all in that sticky   There are sample diets and guidlines on how to build your own base diet as well as a shopping list for the proper foods.


----------

